

Pure CSS3 logo - aberatiu
http://sandbox.blogaristic.com/logo-blogaristic/
A logo made only with CSS3. Currently resides at www.simpler.ro
======
pbhjpbhj
Site is compromised, content doesn't appear to exist any more.

------
leeHS
Site is still down.

